# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Thăm quan Lâu đài bông - kỳ quan tuyệt vời của Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ

## hangnt

_Nằm ở thung lũng sông Menderes, tỉnh Denizli, thuộc phía tây nam Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ có một kỳ quan thiên nhiên vô cùng độc đáo mang tên "pamukkale", hay còn gọi là lâu đài bông được hình thành nên từ những dòng nước nóng ngầm giàu khoáng chất.
_
Tại đây có khoảng 17 suối nước nóng có nhiệt độ từ 35 đến 100 độ C. Nhìn từ xa, pamukkale trắng toát như được bao phủ bởi lớp tuyết dày nhưng lại lấp loáng trong ánh nắng mặt trời. Thực chất đây là hợp chất calcium bocarbonate trong nước suối tích tụ qua hàng ngàn năm tạo thành những mảng đá vôi trắng tinh khiết và xếp tầng tầng lớp lớp. Kéo dài tới 2.700 mét trên dốc núi, rộng 600 mét và cao 160 mét, Pamukkale đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thiên nhiên thế giới vào năm 1988.

Pamukkale có những suối nước địa nhiệt chứa đầy muối canxi chảy qua các gờ cao nguyên và lâu dần hình thành nên một chuỗi các nhũ đá, thác nước lớn và thác nước canxi trắng cùng lòng chảo vô cùng lạ mắt.

Từ rất sớm, người Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ đã xây dựng các spa tại các suối nước nóng này để phục vụ du khách đến nghỉ ngơi, an dưỡng. Vì vậy, Pamukkale ngày càng trở thành điểm du lịch hấp dẫn ở Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ.














_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## sting123

thiên nhiên thật kỳ thú và tuyệt vời

----------


## Mituot

Đẹp thật
Đúng là lâu đài bông ^^
Ước gì ăn được nhỉ

----------


## showluo

Chắc khí hậu ở đây lạnh lắm
Nhưng mà là 1 nơi đáng để khám phá
Chụp ảnh ở đây nghệ thuật đừng hỏi

----------


## Taeyeon0903

wow nhìn ấn tượng ghê
Bức tranh thiên nhiên quá nghệ thuật

----------

